# Gentlemen where are the steelhead at?



## BMARKS

salmon_slayer06 said:


> I'll be up. If they are moving into rivers now I should be into fish. Winds been light lately no excuse for fish not to be around. This trip will be my last unless something is happening. 1-2 fish days ain't gonna cut it. Hopefully just a few down years. Ive only had one dark fish this season it was November. Same day lost maybe a bigger drop back.


good luck!


----------



## Fish Bone




----------



## TroutSniffa

ausable_steelhead said:


> Each plant site has been a success now. Good returns at every one. The Au Sable had a great Atlantic run this fall. They’re mostly done spawning now, but still quite a few around and they will be through the winter.
> 
> I’ve landed almost 50 since October, and plenty of others have gotten them as well. Interesting fish for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0CAA4C88-DA13-42DF-9129-2AECAABFC692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ausable_steelhead
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 2, 2018


 Outstanding... Thanks for sharing.. Hats of to you on a great success on the river and to the MDNR for improving our incredible fisheries..


----------



## Hollada

Nice photoshop work!


----------



## foxfire69

Fish Bone said:


>


No offense but...I had to look close to make sure that wasn't Donald Trump holding that fish! Great photos!


----------



## MrFysch

Chances are slim to none Trump has ever held a steelie


----------



## PunyTrout

MrFysch said:


> Chances are slim to none Trump has ever held a steelie


I'd bet Don Trump Jr. has though. He's reportedly an avid hunter and angler.










Those pictures would be better if he had photoshopped Putins face instead. IMO.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Saturday went 0-1 had two other hits but never seen them. Sunday afternoon was good but I left to go home. Buddy that came out as I was leaving went 2-8 with only 2 skippys landed. Had 2 rod benders but never hooked up. Generally I post on pier surf forums but nobody been out. I talked to some locals and guide it's been slow in river as well. Like I said no big stays and missed both new moon phases. New moon guaranteed big number days. Full moon guaranteed slowest days.


----------



## Fish Bone

> Those pictures would be better if he had photoshopped Putins face instead. IMO.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Yeah I am hoping it is warm-ish the week after Christmas ... waning moon again then.

Full moon fishing for Rainbow Trout is fun, but a tad challenging for winter Steelhead. Brrr.


----------



## mcmich

foxfire69 said:


> No offense but...I had to look close to make sure that wasn't Donald Trump holding that fish! Great photos!


No lie there and no offense, to white though needs some orange, lol


----------



## JungleGeorge

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Saturday went 0-1 had two other hits but never seen them. Sunday afternoon was good but I left to go home. Buddy that came out as I was leaving went 2-8 with only 2 skippys landed. Had 2 rod benders but never hooked up. Generally I post on pier surf forums but nobody been out. I talked to some locals and guide it's been slow in river as well. Like I said no big stays and missed both new moon phases. New moon guaranteed big number days. Full moon guaranteed slowest days.


I went for 4 days in the river . Two locations one SW one NW had a great day SW very slow next day SW and two marginal days NW. can’t complain ! SW I was a ways away from the lake : NW I was very close to the lake and they Fish I got were very Crome for this time of year


----------



## rippin lip

Found a couple decent fish around on Friday and Monday. 2-8 Friday and 2-3 on Monday on the big river. The Eagles gave away where the fish were holding.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

This weekend might sneak back up. Been some fish caught. Hopefully I'll post some pictures. Been October since I posted anything.


----------



## MPOW

rippin lip said:


> Found a couple decent fish around on Friday and Monday. 2-8 Friday and 2-3 on Monday on the big river. The Eagles gave away where the fish were holding.
> View attachment 354499
> View attachment 354505
> View attachment 354497
> View attachment 354501
> View attachment 354503


no need to flip us off


----------



## Clum

where do catch these silver carps? my comrade say best lure is 3 oz treble hooked tip with waxing worms. very super fast retrieve...


----------



## nighttime

salmon_slayer06 said:


> This weekend might sneak back up. Been some fish caught. Hopefully I'll post some pictures. Been October since I posted anything.


I’d go any chance time gives me! I’m itching to get back to Manistee county as I just had a timber company cut my property that I purchased last year. I can’t wait to see my fish camp!!!! Also a good excuse to wet a line.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Fished over the weekend it was little better than it's been. Went 4-7. 2 hens 1 buck and a skippy. Prior to the cold front heard river was good but that was during the week. Did keep one fish rest were released. It was on pier had to net it. Water levels are going down the shoreline is clearing quicker. I expect big push with expected rain. This weekend should be good. King spawn still working heard coho still at dam. Some fish have yet to spawn.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Push of fish going into river. Last couple days might be best I've seen this season. Kept a fish released a few especially this hog. Surf been tough I can't reach some troughs and if windy impossible..... king and steelhead working.
Fish was unharmed,released into harbor. Perfect fish no scars or signs of being caught before.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Perfect hide of the Onion, nice shot. The one day I drove down there I had waited too long and the wind had already been switched to the north for too long. I ate too many darn Christmas cookies, energy too low lately. This will be motivational, thanks.


----------



## JungleGeorge

salmon_slayer06 said:


> View attachment 358833
> Push of fish going into river. Last couple days might be best I've seen this season. Kept a fish released a few especially this hog. Surf been tough I can't reach some troughs and if windy impossible..... king and steelhead working.
> Fish was unharmed,released into harbor. Perfect fish no scars or signs of being caught before.


Nice fish Jason . 

I was all over this weekend and had it pretty rough. In 4.5full days of fishing at 4 different launches 3 different rivers 3 rods fishing, me and the guys on my boat hooked 20 fish . Don’t know why and a lot of guys who have been doing this longer than I have are also scratching their heads


----------



## riverman

Had high hopes for the fall/winter fishing, but a cold November and lack of just one good warm rain really stop it from ever happening. Fish are just not there in any numbers.


----------



## Fishndude

When the DNR reduced Salmon stocks, some years back, then also cut back on Steelhead stocking. And the plain truth is that most rivers in MI do not support much successful natural reproduction of Steelhead. This because Steelhead Parr need to spend a full year in their natal rivers before they smolt. So adding smolt-sized plants really bolsters the returns. The rivers that get better natural reproduction aren't seeing the same declines in numbers, although the numbers are a lower everywhere. 

I heard that a popular west side river got an extra 100,000 Steelhead plants in 2018. That would be roughly triple the usual amount, so I am definitely looking forward to fishing that river (and other nearby rivers) more in 2020, and 2021.


----------



## Trout King

Numbers seem down everywhere, including downstate and the typical productive stretches. I am a bit surprised since fall conditions seemed optimal. 

Usually when deer season ends I am giddy to head "up north" to chase steel. From very good sources I am not sure how many runs I will make this winter since my local honey holes seem to be producing fish at a better rate than my northern favorites.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

I seen that plant. Hopefully doesn't stunt fishery.


----------



## JungleGeorge

I fished a spot far upstream from the lake and hooked more fish today in 5 hours than I did all day last time I was close to lake mi..


----------

